# Service Menu Access to Point the Dish



## duffasaurus

*How do you access the service menu on the Hopper i.e. to check dish alignment and signal strength. Cannot find it on the Main menu! Is it a hidden menu for service techs?*


----------



## James Long

Press Menu
Choose Settings ... Diagnostics ... Point Dish


----------



## duffasaurus

James Long said:


> Press Menu
> Choose Settings ... Diagnostics ... Point Dish


Tnx sooo much! The eyes don't work as well at my age!


----------



## James Long

I'm so used to saying Menu-6-1-1 Point Dish that these new menus are a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Raymo[email protected] Network

James Long said:


> I'm so used to saying Menu-6-1-1 Point Dish that these new menus are a bit of a challenge.


There is a quick way to get to the Point Dish screen by pressing, Menu-Yellow-Yellow on the remote.


----------



## P Smith

[email protected] Network said:


> There is a quick way to get to the Point Dish screen by pressing, Menu-Yellow-Yellow on the remote.


http://www.dishuser.org/hoppertips.php


----------



## BobaBird

Even quicker, just yellow-yellow.


----------



## James Long

BobaBird said:


> Even quicker, just yellow-yellow.


Wierd, blue-yellow works too.


----------



## ramman3558

James Long said:


> Wierd, blue-yellow works too.


 That's doesn't work with remote 54.0 for hopper 3


----------



## James Long

A lot can change in six years.


----------

